# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  جديد المكتبة الصوتية>> الاصدارات الكاملة<< تجدونها هنا

## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيت اسهل عليكم عمليت البحث عن المواضيع ولاصدارات الجديدة
فسويت هذا الموضوع وراح يكون متجدد :bigsmile:  

9 اصدارات للرادود الحاج باسم الكلابلائي  
جميع اصدارات الرادود الحسيني صالح الدرازي 1429 هـ 
ليلة 12 محرم مهدي سهوان بجودة عالية 
~®§§][][قصة موت سلمان الفارسي][][§§®~ 
عليلة الحسين>> بصوت السيد محمد الحسيني >> بجودة عالية 
اصدار حلم الرجوع _جعفر الدرازي .. كاملا 
>>سلامات<< لـ الرادود صلاح الرمضان .. بصيغة mp3 
>> خدامك ياحسين << بصوت الرادود الحسيني المتالق عبد الامير البلادي Mp3 
>>راحلة>> بصوت الرادود الحسيني هاني محفوظ Mp3 
للبــكاء بقيــة >> كامل بجودة السيدي 
إنتظري المهدي سيد هاني الوداعي بجودة عالية >ليلة ثالث محرم 1429 هـ>> كامل 
شريط » عتاب الاحباب« لـ الرادود الحسيني ميرزا حسين كاظم.." بصيغة Mp3 " 
شريط » السر الإلهي« لـ الرادود الحسيني صلاح الرمضان.." بصيغة Mp3 " 
جديد إبداع / أباذر ومرتضى الحلواجي إصدار " لبيــك " / كاملاً ‏ 

حمل خطـ(معاوية في محكمة التاريخ)ـبة الجمـ(1/2/1429/هـ)ـمعة للشيخ نمر من العوامية 
محاضرات السيد محمد باقر الفالي لشهر محرم 1429 
شريط » إشلون أجوز الصراط« لـ الرادود الحسيني أبو الحواتم الطائي.." بصيغة Mp3 " 
شريط » راهب آل محمد« لـ الرادود الحسيني عبدالأمير البغدادي.." بصيغة Mp3 " 
إصدار- جواب - للرادود أحمد الباوي 
زيارة كربلاء المقدسة 1427 - 2006 / المواسي 
*اكبر مكتبة صوتيات لعيونكم* 
الآن فيديو ::.. صوت و قلم ..:: لقاء للرادود ملا باسم الكربلائى و الشاعر جابر الكاظمي 
جدول الملا باسم الكربلائي لشهر صفر . 

كليب :: صوت الرايه :: باسم الكربلائي .. كليب رااااااااااائع. 

محاضرات د. عبدالحميد المهاجر // تم نقله للصوتيات 




تشبيه خروج القاسم بن الحسن (ع) 8 محرم 1429 / موتالا- السويد 
الشيخ نمر: أين القربى..اللعب السياسية؟ -اللبنانية مثالاً خطبة الجمعة 7-2-1429هـ صوتية 
يم الشريعة محمد الصغير بجودة عالية 
وداع الاجساد بصوت صالح الدرازي ليلة 13 محرم 1429هـ >بجودة عالية 
الرادود سعيد ياسين 

النمر: (ادعو إلى تأسيس معارضة رشيدة تقتلع الفساد السياسي و...) كلمة ليلة 10-1-1429هـ 
ملا باسم الكربلائي في حسينية الرسول الاعظم الكربلائية صفر لعام 1429 هـ 
رادود حسيني قمه 
**++زيارة عاشوراء بأصوات مختلفة**++ 

لبيك يا حسين -كلمات لسماحة السيد حسن نصر الله و يتمضن قصائد للشيخ حسين الاكرف



الرجاء عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع
الرد وشكر في المواضيع اعلاه فقط

----------


## الــــنـــاري

قريباً على قناة البحرين 

محاضرات د. الشيخ عبدالحميد المهاجر من1 الى 3محرم فيديو وصوت0 

كليب :: صوت الرايه :: باسم الكربلائي .. كليب رااااااااااائع. 

مقتل الامام الحسين بصوت الرادود الحسيني السيخ حسين الاكرف 
مقتل الإمام الحسين (ع) 1429 هـ (المصرع) / السويد 
الشيخ حسين وصالح الدارزي >> ثنائي رائع >> مقطع في غاية الروعة 

شريط » ظلامة الحسن« إصدار مشترك .." بصيغة Mp3 " 

قائد مكتوبة ... فوق الألف و الخمس مئة قصيدة !!! 


خطاب سماحة السيد حسن نصر الله في يوم تشييع القائد الجهادي الشهيد عماد مغنية

----------


## الــــنـــاري

تفضوا غلاف إصدار ((صوت الراية)) مع القصائد المكتوبة 

شريط : انفجر دمعي .. للرادود الحسيني : علي بن رشيد >>بصيغة mp3<< 

شريط » لبيك « لــ الرادود الحسيني : آباذر ومرتضى الحلواجي .." بصيغة Mp3 " 

الرادود سعيد ياسين 

ملا باسم الكربلائي في حسينية الرسول الاعظم الكربلائية صفر لعام 1429 هـ 

عزاء مأتم الحياك ليلة 4 محرم, صالح الدرزاي, جودة في منتهى الوضوح(صور+فيديو+صوت) 

الحاج حسن حرب وشريطه الجديد علويات كاملا 

اصدار صوت الراية.. للحاج ملا باسم كربلائي..mp3 

شريط وعد كاملاً للسيد هاني الوداعي 

حصريا اصدار كاس الماي صالح الدرازي 


فلم ابراهيم خليل الله 
تغطية مصورة للرادود هاني الوداعي في وفاة السيدة رقيه(ع) في البحاري 

التغطية المصورة الملا باسم الكربلائي في وفاة السيدة رقيه(ع) 
تغطية مصورة الرادود جعفر الدرازي في موكب الحوراء بسنابس ؟؟؟

----------


## الــــنـــاري

شريط » شموع الغاضرية « لـ الرادود الحسيني أكرم المالكي .." بصيغة Mp3 " 

شريط » أيام الوداع « لـ الرادود الحسيني السيد رائد الكربلائي .." بصيغة Mp3 " 


شريط » دموع الألم « لـ الرادود الحسيني السيد ناصر شرف .." بصيغة Mp3 " 

شريط حداك يا حسين كاملاً للرادود عبد الأمير البلادي 


أربعين الجراح

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بحوث العقل للشيخ نمر النمر بدفعات (لا تفوتكم) طلب للتثبيت 

الشيخ نمر: (ثالوث الفساد:النفاق والاستبداد والاحتلال) خطبتي الجمعة 15/2/1429(للتحميل) 

البوم موسيقى كلاسيكية (مطر العشق ) بجودة السي دي 

كليب :: سهم النائبات :: للرادود أمير الستراوي .. فورتين .. رووعه 

تغطية مصورة الرادود جعفر الدرازي في موكب الحوراء بسنابس ؟؟؟ 

لقاء مع جعفر الدرازي جعفر الدرازي: تأثرت بحمزة صغير والشيخ ياسين وجاسم النويني 
عرس الألم سيد هاني الوداعي بجودة عالية

----------


## الــــنـــاري

شيخ نمر:أربعين الحسين(ع)وقبره منار للبشرية رغم أنوف الظالمين (الجمعة 21-2-1429)للتنزل

شريط حداك يا حسين كاملاً للرادود عبد الأمير البلادي


شريط »جواب « لـ الرادود الحسيني أحمد الباوي .." بصيغة Mp3 "


صور تغطية أربعين الامام الحسين(ع) بموكب السيدة زينب(ع)


كليب :: سهم النائبات :: للرادود أمير الستراوي .. فورتين .. رووعه


البوم موسيقى كلاسيكية (مطر العشق ) بجودة السي دي


البوم موسيقى كلاسكية حزينة (ناي) 9 مقاطع


نعي حسيني في ذكرى أربعين الإمام الحسين عليه السلام لسماحة الشيخ مصطفى الموسى .

----------


## الــــنـــاري

فوالله لن تمحوا ذكرنا // للشيخ حسين الأكرف (كامل)

شريط »لا انسى الحسين« لـ الرادود الحسيني أحمد الساعدي .." بصيغة Mp3 "

شريط » شموع الغاضرية « لـ الرادود الحسيني أكرم المالكي .." بصيغة Mp3 "

من رفعي الخاص :عباس يعيوني إحدى روائع الملا باسم

شريط : انفجر دمعي .. للرادود الحسيني : علي بن رشيد >>بصيغة mp3<<

اصدار صوت الراية.. للحاج ملا باسم كربلائي..mp3

جميع اصدارات الرادود الحسيني صالح الدرازي 1429 هـ

اصدار ( بعد الكرار ) كامل بجودة عالية لصالح الدرازي

حـــــــــــــ فيلم التابوت الثاني . أو لمتى ...!!!؟!!! ــــــــــصريًا على الناصره

مقاطع عزاء الى خالد حيان

شريط قلبي ينبض يا حسين كاملا لفرقة الاسراء اللبنانية

شريط » بالصدق متهم« لـ الرادودين الحسينيين الشيخ حسين الاكرف& صالح الدرازي.. "كامل"

>>سلامات<< لـ الرادود صلاح الرمضان .. بصيغة mp3 ‏

شريط »المأساة « لـ الرادود الحسيني عبدالله المسيح .." بصيغة Mp3 "

اللهم كن : بصوت طفله رفع حصري

شريط وعد كاملاً للسيد هاني الوداعي

لطمية ليلة 12 محرم 1429 / الموسوي / موتالا _ السويد

أقدم لكم نبراس الأحرار صالح الدرازي بجودة السي دي

مجلس ليلة القاسم (ع) 8 محرم 1429 / السويد

حــــــــــ أدعية لكل شيعي ــــــــــصرياً على الناصرة

دعاء الأمن

ادعيه ومناجات:مناجات الزهدين,مناجات التائبين,دعاء الندبه

مقاطع الى فضيلة الشيخ خالد السيف ادعيه جديده

يم الشريعة محمد الصغير بجودة عالية  >> تم تعدل الروابط

----------


## star~girl

مشكور اخي الـــــنـــــاري على الطرح الرائع بل اكثر من رائع في قمة من الروووووووووعة
اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية 
رحم الله والديك 
احتك star~girl

----------

